# Best Buy is BS



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I bought a 400 watt amp and 2 10" subs offa my friend for about $260. They were in his Mitsu Galant for about a year and worked perfectly FINE the whole time. We even tried the system out the day I bought it from him. I took it to Best Buy to get it installed. I had made an appointment for 10:00am a week earlier. So I get to Best Buy and the start goin' at it when they tell me that the wiring kit I have won't work. I bought the kit at Car Toys for $50, so I had to take it back there, get a refund, and then use the refund money PLUS an extra $20 for Best Buy's kit. Anyway, after about 4 hours of waiting, I heard my system running. The thing thumpin the whole installation garage! So the installer guy comes over to me and gives me some paperwork to fill out. While I'm filling it out, he tries to start my car but it doesn't start! My car has NEVER had trouble starting. So he tries a few more time before fiddling with the battery connection. He then gets back in and tries to start it again and my battery sparks and starts to smoke! He didn't even see it so I had to yell from where I was and point it out. He was just like "oh, really?". So he cleans my battery cables and charges my battery for a few minutes and gets my car to start. As I'm leaving, I turn on my stereo and expect my skull to start shaking, but instead, I get weak bass-less tunes. I back into the parking spot again and tell the guy that it isn't working. He checks the electrical signals and says that all the power is moving like it should and that the amp seems to have blown from a power surge! So I say "Well, what are you going to do about it?". He says "Nothing really, it's your amp". WTF!?! I said "Well here's the thing. I brought you a WORKING amp and sometime during installation, most likely when you had my battery smoking, it broke." He said "I understand that, sir. But we didn't sell you the amp so we can't do anything about it" "WHAT!?" I said, "I came in here with an amp that was working perfectly fine just to have it broken by you guys and you won't do anything about it?!" The guy said "Sorry, it's not guaranteed by us." I was running late for work since it was now 4:00pm(6 hour install!), so I said fuck it. Screw you guys, I just wasted 6 hours and $120 to get this crap in that you guys happened to break. They told me to "just buy a new amp and we'll install it for free!". Ok, you retard. I'll just pull $300 outta my ass and run in there and buy one. Screw Best Buy. Whata load of BS. Sorry for such a long post, thanx for listening.


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

WOW! I would be pissed too. Best Buy, Circuit city and others like it suck in that department. Next time id take it to a actual car audio joint or just do it yourself because its pretty easy. Im not sure if you cn do anything about that but i would still piss and moan about it to the managers.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Yeah, I DID actually go the managers in the store, but he was just like "Well, I don't anything about car audio, sooo, let's go talk to the guy in that department". And of course they just told him what they wanted him to hear. I ended up ghetto rigging the subs up to my rear speaker connection and fading it mostly to the back. Came out pretty good actually. You can definitely feel the bass shaking the car, but I'm still pissed that $120 went down the drain.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah that's what you get for going to a major chain like that, they usually have people in there with less experience then you if you dont know how to install it.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

dude this week has not been good for the consumers.....bastard companies are screwing us over and making out with our money!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

stillen, sr20demons wheels, best buys shit. f*ck em all!!!!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Damn, we need stealthb14 to comment on this! Where are you!


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. bestbuy installed my headunit pretty well actually.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i had my headunit installed in my Z, at CarToys.. came out fairly good,
but in my Z i have a manual antenna, so there is a switch I have to move up or down, ... car toys cut the metal connectors on the switch and completly avoided tryin to re-connect the switch. Naturally you would assume they would try to have the antenna go up and down when you turn on the car right? Nope, they didn't even attach the antenna to the headunit.

SO i talked to the manager and he said the switch never worked in the first place, so they didn't mess with it. WTF... i kept telling them it's worked for 25 years, i Know it works!
He said well it's 25 years old, stuff falls apart, and I have my Technical workers certified in electronics working here.. only best.. and they know what works and what doesn't.

I said fuck it and left.. ahh!


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *He said well it's 25 years old, stuff falls apart*


Those Bastards


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ya, when i first got my car i knew my first "mod" was gonna be a cd player, went to best buy, found a decent one for a decent price with the features i was looking for, bought it......free isntallation, works fine...but after learning a lot about audio i've found that the head unit is very easy to replace....


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

fugiot said:


> *I bought a 400 watt amp and 2 10" subs offa my friend for about $260. They were in his Mitsu Galant for about a year and worked perfectly FINE the whole time. We even tried the system out the day I bought it from him. I took it to Best Buy to get it installed. I had made an appointment for 10:00am a week earlier. So I get to Best Buy and the start goin' at it when they tell me that the wiring kit I have won't work. I bought the kit at Car Toys for $50, so I had to take it back there, get a refund, and then use the refund money PLUS an extra $20 for Best Buy's kit. Anyway, after about 4 hours of waiting, I heard my system running. The thing thumpin the whole installation garage! So the installer guy comes over to me and gives me some paperwork to fill out. While I'm filling it out, he tries to start my car but it doesn't start! My car has NEVER had trouble starting. So he tries a few more time before fiddling with the battery connection. He then gets back in and tries to start it again and my battery sparks and starts to smoke! He didn't even see it so I had to yell from where I was and point it out. He was just like "oh, really?". So he cleans my battery cables and charges my battery for a few minutes and gets my car to start. As I'm leaving, I turn on my stereo and expect my skull to start shaking, but instead, I get weak bass-less tunes. I back into the parking spot again and tell the guy that it isn't working. He checks the electrical signals and says that all the power is moving like it should and that the amp seems to have blown from a power surge! So I say "Well, what are you going to do about it?". He says "Nothing really, it's your amp". WTF!?! I said "Well here's the thing. I brought you a WORKING amp and sometime during installation, most likely when you had my battery smoking, it broke." He said "I understand that, sir. But we didn't sell you the amp so we can't do anything about it" "WHAT!?" I said, "I came in here with an amp that was working perfectly fine just to have it broken by you guys and you won't do anything about it?!" The guy said "Sorry, it's not guaranteed by us." I was running late for work since it was now 4:00pm(6 hour install!), so I said fuck it. Screw you guys, I just wasted 6 hours and $120 to get this crap in that you guys happened to break. They told me to "just buy a new amp and we'll install it for free!". Ok, you retard. I'll just pull $300 outta my ass and run in there and buy one. Screw Best Buy. Whata load of BS. Sorry for such a long post, thanx for listening. *


that is phucking ghey


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

fugiot said:


> *I bought a 400 watt amp and 2 10" subs offa my friend for about $260. They were in his Mitsu Galant for about a year and worked perfectly FINE the whole time. We even tried the system out the day I bought it from him. I took it to Best Buy to get it installed. I had made an appointment for 10:00am a week earlier. So I get to Best Buy and the start goin' at it when they tell me that the wiring kit I have won't work. I bought the kit at Car Toys for $50, so I had to take it back there, get a refund, and then use the refund money PLUS an extra $20 for Best Buy's kit. Anyway, after about 4 hours of waiting, I heard my system running. The thing thumpin the whole installation garage! So the installer guy comes over to me and gives me some paperwork to fill out. While I'm filling it out, he tries to start my car but it doesn't start! My car has NEVER had trouble starting. So he tries a few more time before fiddling with the battery connection. He then gets back in and tries to start it again and my battery sparks and starts to smoke! He didn't even see it so I had to yell from where I was and point it out. He was just like "oh, really?". So he cleans my battery cables and charges my battery for a few minutes and gets my car to start. As I'm leaving, I turn on my stereo and expect my skull to start shaking, but instead, I get weak bass-less tunes. I back into the parking spot again and tell the guy that it isn't working. He checks the electrical signals and says that all the power is moving like it should and that the amp seems to have blown from a power surge! So I say "Well, what are you going to do about it?". He says "Nothing really, it's your amp". WTF!?! I said "Well here's the thing. I brought you a WORKING amp and sometime during installation, most likely when you had my battery smoking, it broke." He said "I understand that, sir. But we didn't sell you the amp so we can't do anything about it" "WHAT!?" I said, "I came in here with an amp that was working perfectly fine just to have it broken by you guys and you won't do anything about it?!" The guy said "Sorry, it's not guaranteed by us." I was running late for work since it was now 4:00pm(6 hour install!), so I said fuck it. Screw you guys, I just wasted 6 hours and $120 to get this crap in that you guys happened to break. They told me to "just buy a new amp and we'll install it for free!". Ok, you retard. I'll just pull $300 outta my ass and run in there and buy one. Screw Best Buy. Whata load of BS. Sorry for such a long post, thanx for listening. *


Okay, as a Best Buy employee in SoCal, if something like that were to happen at MY store, I know that my install supervisor (actually a smart guy), would have taken things into his own hands and made everything right by troubleshooting, and then working with you in order to get yourself set up correctly with your amp. I can't vouch for installers at other stores, but Best Buy sometimes can suck, it all depends on YOUR attitude, as well as the attitude of the installer. If the installer was a prick, well that is a problem. We at Best Buy care about our customers. Seriously, I suggest calling 1-888-BEST-BUY or writing a letter to our Corporate office, as well as the General Manager of that store you went to, explaining your situation, you also have the right to go in there and request information on the district office as well.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Hmmm, ok. Sounds good. Thanks, Stealth.


----------

